# installing applications with nokia suite



## Zabet (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a 3586i and just got a data cable. after some swearing and much work I finally got it installed and working. I downloaded some nokia goodies a couple weeks ago and in the file was a bunch of games. But when I use the application installer it says that the files are too big (even the ones listed as 10kb) when I check under the games on my phone it says I have 242kb of free memory. Is there any way to fix this or is there any other way to get free games?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Zabet said:


> I have a 3586i and just got a data cable. after some swearing and much work I finally got it installed and working. I downloaded some nokia goodies a couple weeks ago and in the file was a bunch of games. But when I use the application installer it says that the files are too big (even the ones listed as 10kb) when I check under the games on my phone it says I have 242kb of free memory. Is there any way to fix this or is there any other way to get free games?


What format are the games in, what is there file extension? Do they load onto the phone or does the software give that message before it attempts to load them to the phone? Also this may be a file size limitation of the 3586i version of Nokia siute. Have you tried loading the game with Oxygen?

P.S have you been able to upload anything successfully to the phone via the cable?


----------



## Zabet (Jun 8, 2004)

The games are java games, thats what nokia says works, I have lots of memory on the phone but they still won't work, it tries to load them, then pops a message saying the files are too large. I can't seem to get oxygen to work, it won't connect to the phone at all so I can't even try to load games.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

You will have to uninstall Nokia suite to get Oxygen to work as they will not share the com port the cable uses, to be honest I wouldn't bother with Nokia suite if you just want to load media...........just buy Mobimb by logomanager its a simple drag and drop process to upload anything to your phone, and I have checked that it does support the 3586i. I use both Oxygen and Mobimb with great results.
10kb is only a small file compared with some games so it should upload with no problem that is of course the game you are loading is for a 40 series phone.


----------



## Zabet (Jun 8, 2004)

I tried uninstalling nokia suite and oxygen still refuses to connect. I will try Mobimb like you said


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't forget Oxygen needs to be looking at the same com port as the cable, also I think Nokia suite has a connection manager that needs to be uninstalled as well, can't remember if it uninstalls along with the program.


----------

